# Bow Quiver



## Flatbow (Jun 26, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you have used the Eagles Flight bow quiver[strap-on]?
I've used a bow quiver off and on for years but I'm thinking about going to a light-weight quiver for my longbow [hybrid].
Thanks.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 26, 2010)

I have two of them. One is the older model that attaches with a velcro straps, and it will not stay in place with continued shooting with the quiver full of arrows. Just converted it to neoprene straps, which solved that problem. 

The other is the newer model that attaches with velcro straps and a buckle. It stays in place a little better, providing your bow has long tapering fades. Will be converting it as well.

They are basically a light duty quiver, and I am of the opinion, EFQ has compromised stability and rigidity, in their quest for light weight.


----------



## Gordief (Jun 26, 2010)

mine works pretty good, if you keep the attachments out of the
working area of the limbs,ie, below the fades.

my favorite is a quickie quiver 3, but it won't fit all bows.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 26, 2010)

I have an EFA mini3 and had the same slippage problem. I cut 2 pcs of innertube and put it inside the "u" of the quiver and cinched it down with the velcro. No more slippage.


----------



## Elbow (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a strap on type for my recurve but not for my long bow....seems like it would be too cumbersome for it and awkward....

Just my two cents...let me know and if anyone else does what kind is suitable for a long bow.
El


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 26, 2010)

Eagles Flight quivers work great, its one of my favorite quivers.


----------



## Flatbow (Jun 26, 2010)

My brother has a Kanati and a Boa [both strap-ons] ,the Boa works good, but I like the Kanati....it's the best strap on I've seen yet.
I may go with the Kanati, but I was just wondering about the EF brand since they're a little lighter.  But I donr want anything that's not gonna stay in place.
Elbo, check out the Kanati...it's not as big and bulky as the Saelway or some of the others.  Kanati may be the one I go with.


----------



## Elbow (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay thanks Flatbow....


Still might look at the Eagles Flight Chase...

Good info. to know guys thanks!
El


----------



## fountain (Jun 26, 2010)

big jim's quiver and nothin else.  efa/kanati will slip and cause aggrevation.
big jims design is great with the rubber strap system.  it WILL NOT slip period.
i like heavy mass weight bows and generally use my dawgware, but on lighter bows i will have big jim quiver and nothing else.
they look good too with his logo on them


----------



## Dennis (Jun 26, 2010)

I have looked at Big Jims quiver and if i go to one thats what i will buy


----------



## Elbow (Jun 26, 2010)

Fountain.....Dennis......are you sure Big Jim quiver is the one for a long bow?? You both sound sold on it so I think you might be on to something there...

Okay, thanks guys, I have lot's to choose from now....
El


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 26, 2010)

Elbow, a bigjim quiver ona bigjim bow............what was said above applys........


----------



## Dennis (Jun 26, 2010)

I really dont like bow quivers, i use a dawgware mostly but i realize that a bow quiver is a great way to carry arrows and they are quick access to a arrow when you need one. Something i saw and liked on Charlie's bow was a 1 arrow quiver but he had the rest of them in a tube quiver. My Shrew longbow needs a little weight  and i thought of a big jim quiver for it.


----------



## Elbow (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay, KY.......like that looks of that!!!
El


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 26, 2010)

Last year I put a piece of velco on the belly of my limbs, and inside the rubber piece that wraps around the limbs, on my EFQs. Worked very well... you just ought not to have to do something like that to keep a quiver in place. Other than that, they fit a nitch fairly well.

I have been shooting with a Kanati, on one of my bows lately, to see if it would slip. So far it has not moved. The only downside to mine is it is a five arrow quiver and a little heavier and bulkier than I like on a smaller bow. They are heavy duty. Would really like something in between an EF and a Kanati, from a size perspective.

BigJim showed me one of his quivers when we were down at his place, in the spring. If/when I decide to buy another one, I'll be taking a close look at his. Best I recall, it was well made and priced right.

Chase, is yours a strap on, or does it bolt to your Widow and three piece Buffalo bow?


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jun 26, 2010)

I have made some improvements to my quivers this year. Same great strap system, just a little deaper and more atractive hood. 

They have been quite popular. I haven't had more than a couple available at any shoot until the Howard Hill but never brought one home. I have sold a "bunch" of these things since then and have two dealers studying them very hard. One might even have a spider logo on it soon. My fingers are crossed ( it's hard to type with crossed fingers).

thanks,bigjim


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 27, 2010)

The new Big Jim quivers are awesome, I saw them at the HH shoot and man do they look great and as stated above, they do not slip at all, I plan on getting one of them soon.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jun 28, 2010)

I did a video on my bow quivers yesterday and hope to have it posted on my site soon. will let ya'll know.
thanks,bigjim


----------



## Bowana (Jun 28, 2010)

I have an Eagles Flight and I love it. I don't like bow quivers but this one changed my mind.


----------



## fountain (Jun 28, 2010)

good deal jim...the low profile you did for me worked great


----------



## 730waters (Jun 28, 2010)

Haven't tried the Eagle , but I have a Cherokee from 3 Rivers that I have shot a lot with, without any problems. It stayed where I put it and is super light. It is a 4 arrow type.
D.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jun 30, 2010)

the video is on U tube now. don't know how long it will take to make it to the site.
BigJim


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWBXHMZg_Co

Good lookin quiver, Jim.  Is that the buffalo emblem on the hood?  I'm thinking more and more about a bow quiver....


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 30, 2010)

Jim, man i like the new 5 arrow quiver with the logo, could ya post up some close up pics here ?
went to your website couldnt find any pics or pricing info......


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 1, 2010)

The Cherokee on Three River's site is an Eagles flight, and my favorite bow quiver.  They always work well for me.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 1, 2010)

I took some pics the other day, but aparently didn't get them transferred to the computer. Will try to handle that today.

thanks,bigjim


----------



## 730waters (Jul 1, 2010)

Didn't know the Cherokee was an Eagle, Apex, thanks for letting me know. 
D.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jul 1, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> The Cherokee on Three River's site is an Eagles flight, and my favorite bow quiver.  They always work well for me.


I was looking at that one, but the velcro scared me.  Works well, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Saw Big Jim's quiver this past winter at his shop and I have to say I haven't seen anything that compares to it yet. I don't think you could make it move on the bow with a pipe wrench. It is a bomb proof attachement system. And very nice looking.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't know about a pipe wrench. I think that would void any warranty.

BigJIm


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 3, 2010)

New and improved Pictures.

thanks,bigjim


----------



## devolve (Jul 3, 2010)

awesome jim! I really like them a lot.


----------



## Flatbow (Jul 3, 2010)

Big Jim, I saw you demonstrating how to put your bow quiver on a bow......looks easy and looks like a good one that wont move around.
When I get ready for another bow quiver I'm gonna give yours a try.


----------

